# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  مساعدة في ربط الميتاتريدر بالاكسل  هذا القسم برعاية    الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## مافيا الفوركس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اخواني الاعزاء
عندي طلب وان شاء الله اجد الحلول لديكم
اريد طريقة الحصول على الاسعار الحية على برنامج الاكسل من خلال ربط الاكسل بالميتاتريدر
واريد ايضا اسعار الاغلاقات والافتتاحات
وانا وجدت في المنتدى ملف اكسل لاحد الاخوة ولكن لا استطيع التعديل عليه ولا  حتى اخذ الاسعار الحالية  لتجريبها في معادلات مثلا 
ارجو ان تساعدوني وجزاكم الله خيرا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## مافيا الفوركس

بعد البحث والبحث والبحث  وصلت الى كيفية ربط الميتاتريدر بالاكسل ولكن  ما استطعت ادخاله هو الاسعار الحية واسعار الهاي واللو  بقي اسعار الاغلاق والافتتاح للساعة لم اتوصل لها  من يعرفها يساعدني وله جزيل الشكر  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> بعد البحث والبحث والبحث  وصلت الى كيفية ربط الميتاتريدر بالاكسل ولكن  ما استطعت ادخاله هو الاسعار الحية واسعار الهاي واللو  بقي اسعار الاغلاق والافتتاح للساعة لم اتوصل لها  من يعرفها يساعدني وله جزيل الشكر

 المشكلة ان الاكسل بيعتمد على market watch  الموجود فى الميتا وهى غير متوفر بها الافتتاح والاغلاق 
لذلك المووضع عايز برمجة جديدة تعتمد على history center  فريم الدقيقة وده غير متوفر حاليا

----------


## عمران حسن

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اخواني الاعزاء عندي طلب وان شاء الله اجد الحلول لديكم اريد طريقة الحصول على الاسعار الحية على برنامج الاكسل من خلال ربط الاكسل بالميتاتريدر واريد ايضا اسعار الاغلاقات والافتتاحات وانا وجدت في المنتدى ملف اكسل لاحد الاخوة ولكن لا استطيع التعديل عليه ولا حتى اخذ الاسعار الحالية لتجريبها في معادلات مثلا  ارجو ان تساعدوني وجزاكم الله خيرا

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله   اسال الله ان ييسر امرك و يرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب  ودي وتقديري

----------


## Walid Basset

والله نفس الموضوع كنت بفكر فيه ياريت لو تشرح ألى أنت أتعلمتة وتوفر على عناء البحث   ولك الشكر

----------


## السرحان

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> اخواني الاعزاء
> عندي طلب وان شاء الله اجد الحلول لديكم
> اريد طريقة الحصول على الاسعار الحية على برنامج الاكسل من خلال ربط الاكسل بالميتاتريدر
> واريد ايضا اسعار الاغلاقات والافتتاحات
> وانا وجدت في المنتدى ملف اكسل لاحد الاخوة ولكن لا استطيع التعديل عليه ولا  حتى اخذ الاسعار الحالية  لتجريبها في معادلات مثلا 
> ارجو ان تساعدوني وجزاكم الله خيرا

  أخي الكريم ,, السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته, 
هناك أكثر من موضوع رأيته في هذا المنتدى عن ربط الإكسل بالميتاتريدر وخلاصة الفكره هي بمؤشر تضعه على اي شارت ويجب عليك أن تضع علامة صح على 
Allow DLL imports
وتستطيع اختيار عدد الشموع التي تريد ربطها بالإكسل لتكون على شكل بيانات أرشيفيه  ويكون آخر صف لنقل البيانات المباشرة وهذا المؤشر ينقل لكل شمعة انت تختار مدتها الزمنية ينقل التاريخ والساعه والافتتاح وأعلى وأدنى والاغلاق و الحجم.
يخزن هذا الملف داخل مجلد
experts\files
وتستطيع عمل شيت اكسل واستيراد البيانات من ذلك الملف وتقوم بوضع أي معادلات تريدها هناك. 
أرجو أن يكون ردي مفيدا لك. 
تحياتي

----------


## hgdhtud

> بعد البحث والبحث والبحث  وصلت الى كيفية ربط الميتاتريدر بالاكسل ولكن ما استطعت ادخاله هو الاسعار الحية واسعار الهاي واللو بقي اسعار الاغلاق والافتتاح للساعة لم اتوصل لها من يعرفها يساعدني وله جزيل الشكر

  
يا ريت تشرح لنا ما توصلت اليه

----------


## FX.LOSER

مرفق ملف اكسل وسكربت 
بيعمل حجات كتير خالص   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
بس هتلاقي فيه كل حاجه انت عايزها ماعدا  سعر الافتتاح
وده اللي انا بحاول اطور فيه والاقيله حل  
والحل اكيد في الاسكربت لانه هوه اللي بيدخل البيانات لملف الاكسل 
ولمزيد من المعلومات تابع الموضوع ده  Working with Excel (tools, indicators, conversion ...) - Page 17 - Forex Trading

----------


## وضاح عطار

تابعوا هذا الموضوع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t48405.html 
وهذا أيضا  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t48581.html

----------


## سمير محمد ارمان

السلام عليكم على حسب معرفتى البسيط فى اكسل طريقة  برمجة اكسل سعر الافتتاح والاغلاق الاول سعر الافتتاح MT4|bid!eurusd  وطريقة سعر الاغلاق MT4|ask!eurusd وشكرا لكم

----------

